# Laptop buying help



## advshadab (Jan 26, 2009)

peace all

here are the options, price are almost same

Dell(TM) Studio 15 Laptop (S541033IN8)

Processor
Intel® Core™ i3-350M Processor (2.26Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache)
Memory
3GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2G+1 x 1G) (Work at 1066MHz for Intel Arrandale CPU)
Display
15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™

Video Card
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

Dell(TM) Studio 14 Laptop (S541029IN8)

Processor
Intel® Core™ i3-350M Processor (2.26Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache)
Memory
3GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2G+1 x 1G) (Work at 1066MHz for Intel Arrandale CPU)
Display
14" High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
Video Card
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530

Dell™ Inspiron 15 Laptop (S541205IN8)

Processor
Intel® Core™ i5-430M (2.26Ghz, 4Threads, turbo boost up to 2.53 GHz, 3M cache)
Memory
4GB (2 X 2GB) Dual Channel 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM
Display
15.6" High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
Video Card
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm in India and I can switch to other brand also if suggested

ThanX


----------



## advshadab (Jan 26, 2009)

* 14 (35.6 cm) VAIO CW Series (Red) *

Sizzling red shows a bold masculine character, with black accents for a racing image. Portable design brings creative fun with 14 (35.6 cm) Real Wide Display, powerful NVIDIA® graphics for 3D gaming and video, HDMI output to watch dynamic images on a large TV, and one-push startup of Media Gallery. 
 Intel® Core i3-330M Processor 2.13 GHz
 Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
 14 (35.6 cm) wide (WXGA:1366 x 768) VAIO Display, LED backlight
 NVIDIA® GeForce® 310M GPU with CUDA Technology
 Bundled media player "Media Gallery" & creation software "PMB VAIO Edition"
 Entertainment usability: 16:9 aspect ratio screen & HDMI output connector

p.s. /\ this one is 7000 Indian Rupees expensive


----------



## advshadab (Jan 26, 2009)

* 14.1 (35.8 cm) VAIO CS (Blazing Red) *

The vigour of Blazing Red captures your energetic style and fashion sense. Its lustrous surface and luminous trim express boldness and originality while the multicolour LED and touch sensor make you glow with pleasure. Enjoy the appealing 14.1 (35.8 cm) Clear Bright LCD and handy built-in camera. 
 Intel® Core2 Duo Processor P8700 (2.53 GHz)
 Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit) (FREE UPGRADE TO WINDOWS7)
 14.1 (35.8 cm) WXGA display (1280 x 800)
 Built-in 1.3 megapixel camera: MOTION EYE
 Intuitive Operation: Touch Sensor
 Touch and Feel: Glowing Luminous LED


----------



## advshadab (Jan 26, 2009)

seems no one want to help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you'd mention what your usage would be like, maybe someone would have an opinion. For the most part, they seem pretty similar. Without knowing what the application mix and usage patterns are, it's hard to suggest tradeoffs.


----------

